# Any reason to upgrade an almost 10-year-old helmet?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Fell this weekend on my dome. Got a headache. Wondering if a new helmet will protect better?

Thanks as usual...


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

The foam in a helmet can go bad even if you can't see it. I believe they recommend changing helmets every 4 years or after one hard impact.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

DrGwiz is correct, replace that helmet!

Other than being old, if you fall and were thankful you wore your helmet than you should be replacing it regardless of if it "looks" ok.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

If you value your skull! UPGRADE


----------



## Ittayem66 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know the shells on motorcycle helmets expire after 3-4 years. Most companies recommend immediate replacement after even the slightest crash. I guess you would have to ask yourself "how much is your head worth"?


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely. Had a friend who started park recently and only had an old ski helmet from his dad to use. The thing split in half on his third or fourth fall and the foam on the inside was forming into this weird powder-like material. I mean that helmet was probably more like 20 years old, but it never hurts to get a new one. They aren't terribly expensive.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

OK I'm down to replace it then... Trying to stay within $100 or so. Looking at the Smith Maze and the POC Skull Light


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just picked up the Maze yesterday to replace my beat Giro. The thing is super light and comfy for me (haven't rode with it yet though). If you have a local shop go try one on.

I'm riding tomorrow, I can let you know my impressions of the Maze afterwards if you like.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Banana12 said:


> I just picked up the Maze yesterday to replace my beat Giro. The thing is super light and comfy for me (haven't rode with it yet though). If you have a local shop go try one on.
> 
> I'm riding tomorrow, I can let you know my impressions of the Maze afterwards if you like.


Please do good sir


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive got a Smith Maze and a Bern Watts that both have no impacts on them. I use a Bern Baker now and have no use for the others. PM me if youre interested and ill send you pics and a really good deal on them.


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rode in my Maze for about 6 hours yesterday and I really like it. Found the padding to be nice and plush and it was comfortable all day. I know comfort/fit will vary based on your head shape so YMMV

Its real light and felt like I was just wearing a beanie pretty much. It was between 10 and 17 degrees F while I was riding and it kept me warm, might be hot to wear in the spring time. There is no quick adjustment on the back, but it does have 3 clip positions for tightness. I wore an old pair of smith goggles and they fit perfect with the helmet, I did not try it with any other goggles so no comment there.

I have no experience with the POC Light, so I cannot compare. For me, I found it to be incredibly comfortable and light, even more so than my skateboard helmet. The Maze is certainly worth a look imo.

EDIT: I don't wear beanies under my helmet, if you do it may be harder to size properly to fit correct both with and w/o a beanie since it only has 3 options for snugness on the back of the head.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for your review. Hoping to score one from a fellow member


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

anyone try a POC receptor?


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a POC Bug which I bought primarily because of the multi impact foam rating. I had to buy the adjustable one, found the medium too small and the large too big (wore a medium Giro previously). Fits fine and I actually like the adjuster because it compensates for beanie days. Major downside but it may just be the shape of my head is that I found it fits much lower on the forehead and pushed my goggles down uncomfortably against my nose. I ended up having to buy new goggles (POC) with a very high bridge so that I could breathe properly which was a pain because I actually really liked my Alpina goggles.


----------

